# What Germans Think Of Americans - Street Interviews



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would say they have us pegged pretty well.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

All these krauts are going to be breaking out the prayer rugs and having their women ravaged in a few months when the Germanic Caliphate opens for business - that's what I think of their eurotrash opinion

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That was fun to watch


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

German quality is a myth. They cheat at every thing and claim they are better than every one else. Not much interested in what they think.
Tiny little speck of a country that does not amount to much.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm jumping in here


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> German quality is a myth. They cheat at every thing and claim they are better than every one else. Not much interested in what they think.
> Tiny little speck of a country that does not amount to much.


AND they have no problem turning into to a middle eastern haven. At the rate they are going, the German culture will be extinct soon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a WW2 history enthusiast, my opinion of German culture is pretty low to begin with.
The Russian army made them pay for what they did on the Eastern Front.
And I do not blame the Reds.
As far as "that was then, this is now", I'll wager their culture and mindset has not changed in the last 70 years.
The average German loved Hitler, no matter what they said in 1945.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I only got a few minutes into the video then lost interest but yeah, for the most part modern Americans suck. I just turned 47 last month(scary, I'm getting old), I might be old fashioned for an 80's kid but I believe in honor. If you give a hand shake in an agreement you had better own up. I cannot stand two faced people. I don't care, I will call you out on it and if I can I will do it in the most public place that I can. I have been in a few fights because of my morals and beliefs.

You can stop reading if you want, just a useless story. 

My wife and I are high school sweethearts. Towards the end of high school we split up for a while when I move a way. After a few years I came back and started to court her again. Her boyfriend did not like it, LOL. Anyways he would go behind my back and say he was going to kick my a** and other stuff. Trying to be big. These people who were my friends also would come back and tell me. Every chance that I could I would tell him thru other people to nock it off or he would not like the what happens. 

Finally getting sick of him being a pu**y, there was a large party out on state land near the Pine River. There were a lot of people there probably 100+/- and I finally confronted him in front of everybody. I yelled out his name, I hear your going to kick my a**. You keep telling everyone what your going to do to me when you see me, well here I am you pu**y, come kick my a**. He got this look of shock on his face and then just lowered his head. Some of the people there had this look of shock on their faces some had grins and a few of his friends look mad. 

I berated him a couple more times and then a somewhat mutual friend grabbed me by the shirt and we went nose to nose. He was basically why are you being such a di**. I told him what had been taking place and asked him what he would do, he just shook his head and said do what you have to do and walked away. Didn't have much of a problem after that. Two faced people suck. Part of the problem was that before my wife and this guy got together initially she told him that if I came back, she would come back to me. So when I came back he had serious insecurities. 

Wasn't to long after that my wife broke up with him and we got together(officially)again. A couple years later I nocked her up and we got married. About six months later I left for active duty (I was already in the guard as a tanker) Ft. Bliss, TX Air Defense training. We have been dysfunctional every since, true love story, LOL.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

IMO, that’s just because what the media and our elected officials has portrayed us to the rest of the world. Personally I do care what happens with the rest of the world, it can have an effect here in the USA, but can’t change things there, only here. As Americans we help more countries around the world with a lot. You know we are the global police services.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a WW2 history enthusiast, my opinion of German culture is pretty low to begin with.
> The Russian army made them pay for what they did on the Eastern Front.
> And I do not blame the Reds.
> As far as "that was then, this is now", I'll wager their culture and mindset has not changed in the last 70 years.
> The average German loved Hitler, no matter what they said in 1945.


Hitler was an awesome public speaker. He knew the right words to say. Besides the genocide and war, I admire the Nazi government. They had it going on. Their military was pretty good. The just F'd up and over extended themselves. If they would have concentrated on Western Europe first and then the East it might have been a different story Especially if they worked really hard on US relations to keep us out of the war.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TG said:


> I'm jumping in here


God bless Russians (unless they are communist) and except that one guy towards the end that said maybe Hillary because she is a women. That guy is defiantly a beta male.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> God bless Russians (unless they are communist) and except that one guy towards the end that said maybe Hillary because she is a women. That guy is defiantly a beta male.


I think you have more communists than we do and yes, that guy is a microbrain.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a WW2 history enthusiast, my opinion of German culture is pretty low to begin with.
> The Russian army made them pay for what they did on the Eastern Front.
> And I do not blame the Reds.
> As far as "that was then, this is now", I'll wager their culture and mindset has not changed in the last 70 years.
> The average German loved Hitler, no matter what they said in 1945.


We lived in Germany for 3 years in the mid-sixties. Granted it was only 20 years after the war but....as an American, I don't think we met one German that confessed to fighting the Americans. 
Ironically, they all seemed to be on the eastern front.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

It's always interesting how Europeans mock and think they are superior to the US until they come here, then it's like holy s***.

When my ex first arrived from Ukraine it took her about three years to adjust to how things are here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> It's always interesting how Europeans mock and think they are superior to the US until they come here, then it's like holy s***.
> 
> When my ex first arrived from Ukraine it took her about three years to adjust to how things are here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


You met her in Ukraine? Where? Did she go home after your relationship ended? Sorry for the personal questions, you do not have to reply.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is what our Canadian neighbors think .....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Foreigners:vs_unimpressed:....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Who gives a crap what a bunch of Hun bastards think of us? We kicked their asses twice in the last 100 years! Do we need to try for number 3?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> We lived in Germany for 3 years in the mid-sixties. Granted it was only 20 years after the war but....as an American, I don't think we met one German that confessed to fighting the Americans.
> Ironically, they all seemed to be on the eastern front.


Yeah, just like those fine citizens of the villages near the Death Camps had no clue at all what was going on.
Even though the stench wafted for miles.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> You met her in Ukraine? Where? Did she go home after your relationship ended? Sorry for the personal questions, you do not have to reply.


We met online, she is from Sumy. I have been to Ukraine 7 times.
No, she has remarried and lives in Denver. To tell my thoughts (since I am still not really sure what happened. ) I really think the change was too much for her. Kind of like greed overtook her and nothing was ever enough. Even her son who I am still close with will say he doesn't recognize her nowadays.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> We met online, she is from Sumy. I have been to Ukraine 7 times.
> No, she has remarried and lives in Denver. To tell my thoughts (since I am still not really sure what happened. ) I really think the change was too much for her. Kind of like greed overtook her and nothing was ever enough. Even her son who I am still close with will say he doesn't recognize her nowadays.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Ok makes sense, thanks for replying. I'm sorry it did not work out.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Ok makes sense, thanks for replying. I'm sorry it did not work out.


Thanks, me too. Biggest heartbreak of my life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember my mother would often say that you need to sweep off your own porch, before pointing at others. The Germans are good people, least they were forty years ago when I was there. Germany has its own problems, worse than US IMO they had better get a handle on their own country, before it's too late.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Based on the responses, I would say most posters did not watch the video in its entirety or even at all, they just fired back and quite amply justifying the stereo type. Should we care? Likely not .... but it doesn't change the truth, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We don't care about the rest of the world. This, yet we are the most charitable people in the world.

We don't know or travel the rest of the world as the Europeans do in Europe. Well, let's think about that. When I was stationed in Germany, I could jump in my car and make day trips to France, Belgium or Denmark. Those who have been stationed there after after me were able to go even farther eastward. In the states? To go to Tennessee, I have to take a couple days off from work to see Dollywood, because I live in South Alabama. The redwood trees in California are out of the question.

We are fat, probably due to fast food. Gee, I remember seeing a lot of fat Europeans. They have McDonalds, too, and I remember seeing quite a few fat Germans eating Hamburger Royals mit kase.

Americans are dumb. I met many moronic Germans. 

We are superficial and fake cheery? Gee. After I spent my youth in their country so they could continue speaking German, please, German, come and visit me, now, as you are allowing your nation to be overrun with the Religion of Death. You won't see much cheerfulness, you weak, effeminate skirts.

We are unhealthy because we like our fatty foods? Get with the times, people. Fat is not your enemy as much as we have been led to believe. Excessive carbs is the killed. Now, go eat your pork and beer and get back with me when you learn about AA.

We are patriotic. Yeah, what's your point? Tell you what; cough up the cash for NATO instead of assuming we patriots will always save you smug asses and then run your mouth.

We like our weapons? Danged skippy, skirts. We do. Don't like it? Molon labe. Oh. You can't. You allowed your government to disarm you. Not only can you not come and take mine, you can't even protect your women from the Muslim invasion forces in Europe.

We are racist? Do your research, morons. We have been proved to be one of the least racist nations in the world.

Police brutality? I remember working with the German police....

Donald Trump is an example? Get rid of the woman who is leading your path to damnation and THEN run your mouth.

OK. five minutes and thirty seconds into it and I quit. Got better things to do with my morning before I go to work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Based on the responses, I would say most posters did not watch the video in its entirety or even at all, they just fired back and quite amply justifying the stereo type. Should we care? Likely not .... but it doesn't change the truth, huh?


Yup. You're right. I didn't watch it through. This ignorant American has more news/current events reading to do. I'll leave them to themselves. 
I'm sure they are all correct. I'm sure their opinions are based on years of first-hand experience gained by living in the states for a few years, and not from their news sources or the internet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Denton , you release the best rants


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> @Denton , you release the best rants


 Saves some of us a lot of typing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> @Denton , you release the best rants


Thanks. It'll all due to my fake cheerfulness and shallow friendliness. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Germans think Russians are moody, grumpy, all of us are drunks and our women are rough and forceful. I still like Germans and forgive them, I like their beer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yup. You're right. I didn't watch it through. This ignorant American has more news/current events reading to do. I'll leave them to themselves.
> I'm sure they are all correct. I'm sure their opinions are based on years of first-hand experience gained by living in the states for a few years, and not from their news sources or the internet.


Actually .... the general premise was that we were patriotic, loved guns, enjoyed unhealthy foods, were friendly to a point, and cared little for the rest of the world's opinions or worldviews ....... sound familiar?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thanks. It'll all due to my fake cheerfulness and shallow friendliness. :vs_laugh:


See previous post by A Watchman ^^^^^


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Actually .... the general premise was that we were patriotic, loved guns, enjoyed unhealthy foods, were friendly to a point, and cared little for the rest of the world's opinions or worldviews ....... sound familiar?


Being I am a fat, slow-witted American who is busy cleaning my Red Rider, you'll have to spell it out for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the middle east I looked to my flanks I looked forward I look rear. I saw brave Soldiers , brave Marines They cane from the US they came from other countries . But I saw no Germans not a one. 
They got one thing right we don't give a dam what they think.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> We lived in Germany for 3 years in the mid-sixties. Granted it was only 20 years after the war but....as an American, I don't think we met one German that confessed to fighting the Americans.
> Ironically, they all seemed to be on the eastern front.


which was almost certainly a lie - the troops that went east never came back really - some got to retreat to Berlin where they died or taken prisoner and died eventually in a gulag ....

the WW2 soldier aged German males you met - surrendered to the US or Brit troops - nobody seemed to surrender to the French - they survived the war because they could surrender and get humane treatment .... something the modern age German most likely doesn't even know ... along with how the Allies saved West Germany from the Russians .... and helped rebuild Germany thru generous martial law and plenty of Marshall Plan $$$$$ .....

not even mentioning, the US military setting over in Poland, currently keeping the tank corridor into Germany closed ....

if you want a short discrip of a German - ungrateful


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TG said:


> Germans think Russians are moody, grumpy, all of us are drunks and our women are rough and forceful. I still like Germans and forgive them, I like their beer.


Rough and forceful, sounds like fun. I love European women.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Rough and forceful, sounds like fun. I love European women.


Russians are not really European, some pretend to be European but in reality, we're roughnecks who love classic ballet and literature


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Since we kicked the German's asses in WW2 we've spent Trillions of dollars protecting Europe. I don't give 2 craps what any of them think.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Inor said:


> Who gives a crap what a bunch of Hun bastards think of us? We kicked their asses twice in the last 100 years! Do we need to try for number 3?


No need to. They did it to themselves this time.

This is the fastest Cultural Suicide we have seen. Much faster than the slow death of American Culture the 'Progressives' have inflicted on us.

In the past so prone to inflicting invasion on others, they opened their door to Satan's Spawn to prove they have changed. Soon the Germans will be refugees from the collapse of their society participating in their own Diaspora.

I wonder who will take them in?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> We don't care about the rest of the world. This, yet we are the most charitable people in the world.
> 
> We don't know or travel the rest of the world as the Europeans do in Europe. Well, let's think about that. When I was stationed in Germany, I could jump in my car and make day trips to France, Belgium or Denmark. Those who have been stationed there after after me were able to go even farther eastward. In the states? To go to Tennessee, I have to take a couple days off from work to see Dollywood, because I live in South Alabama. The redwood trees in California are out of the question.
> 
> ...





Denton said:


> Thanks. It'll all due to my fake cheerfulness and shallow friendliness. :vs_laugh:[/QUOTE
> 
> Wrong side of the bed or just panties in a wad this fine Saturday? It doesn't really matter, huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. It'll all due to my fake cheerfulness and shallow friendliness. :vs_laugh:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. It'll all due to my fake cheerfulness and shallow friendliness. :vs_laugh:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Full grown working American man! That's HOT!


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Germans think Russians are moody, grumpy, all of us are drunks and our women are rough and forceful. I still like Germans and forgive them, I like their beer.


Having been married to a lady from the FSU (Former Soviet Union) even with all our difficulties I can tell you they are the best.

They take no crap from anyone and will tell you exactly what they think.

When I told a friend that she could be blunt at times, after he met her he commented "yeah blunt like a baseball bat" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bgreed said:


> Having been married to a lady from the FSU (Former Soviet Union) even with all our difficulties I can tell you they are the best.
> 
> They take no crap from anyone and will tell you exactly what they think.
> 
> ...


My Son2's first hockey coach was a former Soviet Union Hockey player that made it to the US and had a career in the NHL. He was blunt and to the point and quickly made my young son cry as well as many other young boys. When I first met him, he simply assumed that I had played hockey all of my life. I was a Southern US guy so skating and ice hockey was not in our world, but this coach refused to believe that I could not skate.

I give credit to this Soviet Immigrant for my Son2 playing US Junior Hockey from 18-20 years old.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been called blunt by Americans and Canadians many times, they meant to say "not tactful".
I understand that there is the art of beating around the bush and I'm slowly learning this but with all of my being, I am programmed to say exactly what is on my mind, if I do not, I feel like I am being dishonest. Westerners find this scary.
If I love someone, I tell them I love them. If I find someone intolerable, I give them a gentle warning that I am not able to communicate with them because they are intolerable, which they find scary and unthinkable. I always have to dance on my toes when communicating with non-Russians because they get offended when I speak to them plainly.

I feel like a failiure a lot but I know I'm getting better at beating around the bush or tact Western-style.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife is from German heritage. She is smart and a no nonsense person . So is her mother. Few believe that I knew my wife about 10-15 minutes when I told here we would be married someday. We were 7 days latter. That was 41 years ago. Her no nonsense approach to life was something I saw right away . So I do thank her German heritage for who she is. 
But I still don't give a .... what todays Germans think about much of anything.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

No offense to TG but if memory serves we implemented the Marshall plan at the conclusion of WWII. We mustered every pilot, aircraft and mechanic we could scrounge up. We flew supplies across the East/West border giving needed relief to those who were bent on killing us only months before. There were even pilots that depleted their own paychecks to give chocolate to the children of East Berlin. The United States entered into a cold war to break the coffers of the Soviet Union. My President, Ronald Reagan, challenged another great leader, Mikhail Gorbachev to "Tear down this wall!". 

Germany is a far better and more united place because of American perseverance and Russian compassion. Turn your nose up Germany.....but at your own peril. "Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it." 

The last years I spent in the US Navy saw a thawing of the Cold War. The US sent a couple of Arleigh Burke ships and a Ticonderoga class cruiser to Savastapol, Russia. They sent an Orlov class ship and a couple of Kirov or Minsk class cruisers to Norfolk, Va. As I was removing the rat guards while we were singling up our lines a Russian sailor walked up to me. He knew we were about to get underway. The only English, the only words he knew were: "Safe journey". He smiled at me and I knew at the moment that we are all citizens of the same planet. I grabbed his hand, gave him a hug and said "Spaciba". The only Russian word I knew.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Offended is not my word


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG said:


> I have been called blunt by Americans and Canadians many times, they meant to say "not tactful".
> I understand that there is the art of beating around the bush and I'm slowly learning this but with all of my being, I am programmed to say exactly what is on my mind, if I do not, I feel like I am being dishonest. Westerners find this scary.
> If I love someone, I tell them I love them. If I find someone intolerable, I give them a gentle warning that I am not able to communicate with them because they are intolerable, which they find scary and unthinkable. I always have to dance on my toes when communicating with non-Russians because they get offended when I speak to them plainly.
> 
> I feel like a failiure a lot but I know I'm getting better at beating around the bush or tact Western-style.


Culturally, a majority of people in the US say that want to hear the truth but really do not mean it. Nothing wrong with being direct. Its the recipient that has the problem.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TG said:


> I have been called blunt by Americans and Canadians many times, they meant to say "not tactful".
> I understand that there is the art of beating around the bush and I'm slowly learning this but with all of my being, I am programmed to say exactly what is on my mind, if I do not, I feel like I am being dishonest. Westerners find this scary.
> If I love someone, I tell them I love them. If I find someone intolerable, I give them a gentle warning that I am not able to communicate with them because they are intolerable, which they find scary and unthinkable. I always have to dance on my toes when communicating with non-Russians because they get offended when I speak to them plainly.
> 
> I feel like a failiure a lot but I know I'm getting better at beating around the bush or tact Western-style.


Screw that! To many people are cowards and cant handle the truth. I'm 100% American and some times white trash and I am blunt. Don't change for anybody! If they don't like it or cant handle it, then to hell with them. You are who you are and you should not have to apologize for it.

When I was a correction officer, I offended a lot of people that I worked with because they cant handle the truth. If they sucked, I told them they sucked and why they sucked and what they could do so they no longer sucked. I guess it was the Army Sergeant in me. Some times it felt I got along with the inmates better than the staff. Atleast the prisoners new if they broke the rules without asking me first I would be all over them like flies on Sh*t.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Drink for bluntness!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What is white trash?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> What is white trash?


Americans that do not follow the rules for "polite society". (We do not have time for that. We are too busy trying to work and pay for b. hussein obama's social programs.)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> Americans that do not follow the rules for "polite society". (We do not have time for that. We are too busy trying to work and pay for b. hussein obama's social programs.)


I find all these definitions confusing...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Had to look it up, this definition mentions too many variables which may signify a large portion of population of any given nation, not just US.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_trash


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I saw this on my search for examples of "white trash"...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> I find all these definitions confusing...


They say English is one of the most confusing languages. I expect this is why.

The term "white trash" means different thing depending on where you are. It you are on the Upper East Side of Manhattan, "white trash" is anybody that was not educated at an Ivy League school. If you are in Harlem or the Bronx or the south side of Chicago, "white trash" is any white person. If you are in Minnesota or Wisconsin (where I spent most of my life), "white trash" is anybody in the rural south.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> They say English is one of the most confusing languages. I expect this is why.
> 
> The term "white trash" means different thing depending on where you are. It you are on the Upper East Side of Manhattan, "white trash" is anybody that was not educated at an Ivy League school. If you are in Harlem or the Bronx or the south side of Chicago, "white trash" is any white person. If you are in Minnesota or Wisconsin (where I spent most of my life), "white trash" is anybody in the rural south.


Ok thanks, means any white person depending on geography of United States of America :vs_laugh:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

TG said:


> I find all these definitions confusing...


That is part of what makes English so hard. It is a Universal Language but it is a living language. Part of it's beauty is it's malleability, it can be very different in different places.

With English there is always a cultural attachment to any deviation of it, though it can be intellectually stimulating to any who pursue these insights, (really rabbit trails) into the local culture; it is only when taken and considered in total that they give an accurate insight into the local culture.

All of this can serve at cross purposes. While it is a utilitarian/adaptable language, it maybe so different from place to place that it is only useful at a very basic level/secondary language of communication for many folks.

Regardless of it's drawbacks English is always a better choice than the now Stagnant and Frozen French Language.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

White trash: someone of low class and poor manners, regardless of proper breeding and instruction. 
Example: My sister and her boyfriend, soon to be husband #5, who live off the Cherokee nation and the money my 18 year old niece brings in working 50 hour weeks at Sonic.

Whoops...bitter curmudgeon coming out again....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

my .02 , Germans can go f**k them self .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

VW with their Diesel engines. All we heard was how they could do it Americas could not. We were told how great they were. Well it is easy when cheat. VW gets a free pass on it pay a few bucks then right back at it. Mean while they damaged US car sales by a huge amount. If that had been an American company they would be out of business. VW was a major cause in US car companies moving away from the Diesel. Why has the rest of Europe that has tough standards not kicked VW out ?
Just shows cheaters win.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Americans are pissen on our walls!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> What is white trash?


Low moral and low income white folks ..... a typical stereotype. A synonym for trailer trash, referencing white trash that lives in mobile home parks. And .... (God Bless Sammy Kershaw!) just for you TG ..... the National Anthem for trailer trash. Queen of My Double Wide.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, @A Watchman


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I wish they made that water repellent stuff in a mix that would repel bovine feces and drivel spewed from liberal mouths.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A lot of people, worldwide, mistake confidence for arrogance or aggression.


----------

